# Is Jens Voight ever going to wisen up and shut his mouth ?



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

Voigt: Armstrong Has Been Punished Enough | Cyclingnews.com

East german doping school ? Sounds about right. 
To think that the majority of the cycling world still idolizes him...


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

When, oh when, are they gonna stop with the 'move on' mantra? I wish this pillock would do the right thing and retire while the retiring is good.:mad2:
'Shut up, legs'? Aim higher Jens..


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I think Jens is just saying what most of the peloton is thinking.

I agree, there can be no "just moving on" until all the truth is out there and decisive steps are taken to clean up the sport, but I'm sure the current crop of riders is picking up a lot of flak for what Lance, Basso, Riis, Ulrich etc. did - sure they want it to go away as soon as possible - the fact is it's not just going to go away like Festina et al.

This is going to be a rough year for the current crop of riders and they will have to develop thicker skins and concentrat on the work at hand - not to mention ride clean!


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

As long as guys like Riis, Ekimov, Och, LeLangue, etc. etc. are still in positions of power and are active in the current peloton; there is no "moving on". As long as crooks and enablers like Verdruggem and McQuaid still are running the show; there is no "lets look to the future."


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

It wasn't 15 years ago. It was 7 years ago (2005 tour). And it's continuing into the present. And it did happen 15 years ago, but that was called the Festina affair. This attempt to herd everything into the past is absolutely deplorable. It really takes some unmitigated gall to pretend that doping isn't happening now. Shame on you Jens!


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

I think that he is saying the Peloton needs to move on... Obviously there is a need for others to continue with this issue...


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

The thing is it wasn't even 7 years ago in 2005, it was 3 years ago in 2010. How dare they ask people to move on ?
And Voigt isn't one of the newer riders. I would understand if some of the new pros would complain, but Voigt is one of the old guard, he rod through the dirty era.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

moskowe said:


> The thing is it wasn't even 7 years ago in 2005, it was 3 years ago in 2010. How dare they ask people to move on ?
> And Voigt isn't one of the newer riders. I would understand if some of the new pros would complain, but Voigt is one of the old guard, he rod through the dirty era.


Yep. Jens is an exact contemporary of Batman. One day older. The peloton right now, what are they saying? Hear much indignation about what this episode is doing to their credibility today and tomorrow? The silence is deafening. Omerta persists, the same dirty people are running the teams. Bruyneel has yet to give his side of events, Ferrari is still at large (for now). The UCI is still _re_active rather than _pro_active. Just this summer a young rider spouted his praise and admiration for Contador. I don't buy it. This isn't closure, it's just the end of the beginning.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

It's been awhile since I read Hamilton's book, but wasn't it Voigt who ignored him when he tried to talk to him in the ToC (after he came back from his suspension)?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Charlie the Unicorn said:


> It's been awhile since I read Hamilton's book, but wasn't it Voigt who ignored him when he tried to talk to him in the ToC (after he came back from his suspension)?


Yep.

Imho Omerta=$. Lance alluded to doping as just part of the job. I think it's been expected of riders for decades upon decades. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Agree... OMERTA still prevails.. You got Lance talking about how he didn't dope past 2005 and how well the passport works and that was then this is now and things are clean... Jen's 'move on' comment is and has been the old guard has always worked.... 

It really makes me sick, if the riders don't want to clean it up then it will stay the same.. I've lost all respect for him, and really the sport because of this very attitude.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

And another thing.. Do they(Omerta) think fans are that stupid that things are clean and we just need to move on... 

We'll it is their sport and I am just a fan but you know I'll be the one to move on and NOT watch bike racing since it is really no better than WWF.. 

But the Omerta better reliaze that the $$-sponsors will move on as well. And reliaze the Omerta is to blame and not USADA or anyone else trying to expose and clean up the dirty sport of cycling... IMO Jen's and the old guard (OMERTA & dirty UCI) need to move on for the sport to have a real chance.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dear people who like to take things a little too personal,
Jens probably doped. Tommy V probably doped. If this ruins your day, please go back to yelling at football games from your couch.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

The man talks to his legs, for God's sake! He's clearly insane! (But in a good way that makes him fun to watch.) 
Seriously, he does need to quit talking about all this. The omerta is clearly alive and well with these older guys. I would include Merckx in there too, stating he is disappointed in Lance. What a joke, old doper. These guys may be great athletes, but common sense and integrity are not requirements to be a pro.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Jens probably doped. Tommy V probably doped.


The former more probable than the latter I would think.

But still: Jens has always been the rouleur/win from a break that was allowed to go in a stage race kinda guy. Like Armstrong before cancer and funny new lyrics to Purple Haze.


----------



## blm (Nov 20, 2001)

moskowe said:


> Voigt: Armstrong Has Been Punished Enough | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> East german doping school ? Sounds about right.
> To think that the majority of the cycling world still idolizes him...


Jens...you mean the 40+ year old dude that is leading the peloton full charge day in day out? Yeah, sure...of course he's indulgent, most likely in the same league as Lance.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Clearly the whiners have moved on,,,, on to the next guy they want to hate and knock off some kind of pedestal.... Instead of Jens, why not focus more on the people that got the sport to where it was, or in your eyes, still is...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Old Man said:


> Clearly the whiners have moved on,,,, on to the next guy they want to hate and knock off some kind of pedestal.... Instead of Jens, why not focus more on the people that got the sport to where it was, or in your eyes, still is...


Wasn't Jens one of the domestiques on a team like CSC that got the sport to what it was or still is?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, but arvesen was on CSC too.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

pedalruns said:


> We'll it is their sport and I am just a fan but you know I'll be the one to move on and NOT watch bike racing since it is really no better than WWF..
> .


If you believe this then why are you still paying any attention (assuming you're not a WWF fan..)?



pedalruns said:


> Agree... OMERTA still prevails.. You got Lance talking about how he didn't dope past 2005...


All of his accusers conspicuously claim to have stopped in '06 (then went on to better results than before..). Why is that good enough for them and not LA?



spade2you said:


> Tommy V probably doped. If this ruins your day, please go back to yelling at football games from your couch.



Edit, I mixed up with Tommy D(anielson). I have no clue about Thomas Voeckler.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

davidka said:


> If you believe this then why are you still paying any attention (assuming you're not a WWF fan..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is there some rule there has to be a certain number of alcoholic wh0res in cycling at any given time? if one is off the hook another one has to be found?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

davidka said:


> Tommy V. definitely doped and admitted so, but not before being outed by his D.S. who'd drank and tweeted about it.


Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! (Rips up Europcar jersey) (Throws bike down the stairs and burns all TdF DVDs) (Quits bike racing and takes up table tennis)


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

spade2you said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! (Rips up Europcar jersey) (Throws bike down the stairs and burns all TdF DVDs) (Quits bike racing and takes up table tennis)



You think there's no doping in ping pong? 







....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> You think there's no doping in ping pong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well played, sir!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

spade2you said:


> Well played, sir!



Thanks, ma'am.



....


(hint: I own a hoo-hoo, not a ding-a-ling).


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

den bakker said:


> is there some rule there has to be a certain number of alcoholic wh0res in cycling at any given time? if one is off the hook another one has to be found?


Edited my post above, got mixed up w/Tommy Danielson. And I wasn't even drinking... lol


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

davidka said:


> Edited my post above, got mixed up w/Tommy Danielson. And I wasn't even drinking... lol


Ohhhhhhhhhh. I couldn't find anything on Tommy V, but didn't exactly care. It's getting a little too tough keeping track of all the drama.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

This has really been a coming of age for a lot of us. I started cycling on the road back in 2001 partly because I loved Mountain biking for years, lived close to where I worked so I could commute, and because it was becoming a popular and more covered sport. Largely due to the efforts of Lance Armstrong. There were a lot of US Postal jerseys sold. A lot of Trek OCLV frames. There is a bike shop chain here in Birmingham that probably built itself to what it is today on the back of the success of LA and his Trek bikes.
So, by coming of age, I think we are realizing that some things happened in the past that we were a bit naive to. Wanted to believe that what we were seeing was real. And by and large, men riding bikes up and down the Pyrenees was real. Yeah, they were all taking supplements to achieve that performance. But I think vilifying one guy as the poster child for it is wrong. Americans feel betrayed by the guy. But America is the most hypocritical of the whole bunch, IMO. From our religious beliefs to being the porn capital of the world.

Maybe the next time we look at a sports star with naivite (sp) and with doey-eyes, maybe we should recall this man, who everyone crowned an American hero, and his dark side. Let us not forget that Ray Lewis, who might win a super bowl next week, and will retire a "national treasure" to some, was very suspiciously tied to a murder in Buckhead Atlanta 13 years ago.

Quit putting sports stars and TV preachers on a pedestal.


----------

